# Taser instr class in Mass June 22-23



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

There will be a Taser instructor class in Greenfield MA, at Greenfield PD, June 22 to 23, 8-5 each day. The cost is $225 payable to Taser International.

For registration and payment, contact Jami LaChapelle at Taser International, 800-978-2737 or [email protected].

For questions about local issues, call Ralph Mroz at 413 774 3512 or email him at [email protected].

Greenfield PD is located at 321 High St (Rt. 2A) in Greenfield. It is one hour West from the intersection of Rts 495 and 2.


----------



## Nuclearaudio (Nov 3, 2005)

50000 thru ur body, thats nicceeeeee


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Interested in this course. I contacted Ralph about it and he told me that I would first have to take a 4 hour class in Elecrtic Weapons. I tryed emailing Dave Standen but have heard nothing. Does any one know when/where that class will be or how I might get in touch with him. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks;-)


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

Dave is sometimes difficult to get a hold of. He is super busy. Do you have his comcast email???


----------

